# Books with (useful) x-ray feature enabled



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone have an example to share? 

I've only got 1 or 2 books with it enabled and it's not especially helpful in those.  Neat idea though. I hope it turns into something great.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

It works great in the Song of Fire and Ice series (Game of Thrones).  There are a lot of characters in the story, and I've used it more than once to answer the question "who the heck is that"


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Wondering...

Anyone know if Stieg Larsson's, Millennium Trilogy bks (Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, etc...) are x-ray enabled?

Thx!


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

JUNEBUG5 said:


> Wondering...
> 
> Anyone know if Stieg Larsson's, Millennium Trilogy bks (Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, etc...) are x-ray enabled?
> 
> Thx!


Just looked and it is.

I'm reading The Mill River Recluse and it is also.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The Lightning Thief (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 1)
The Sea of Monsters (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 2)
The Titan's Curse (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 3)
The Battle of the Labyrinth (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 4) 

The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 5) does not have X-Ray.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I really wish that more books had x-ray.  It's a fantastic feature I wish to see more of.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Vicki G. said:


> Just looked and it is.
> 
> I'm reading The Mill River Recluse and it is also.


Ahh cool thx!!!

I'm assuming his other 2 bks in the series are as well? ...Girl who played with Fire, and Hornet's Nest...
^anyone? THX!


----------



## Aenea (Dec 24, 2011)

I've only had x-ray on a couple of books I've bought, but neither had anything I was trying to look up. Hopefully it will get better, though. It is a good idea.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

JUNEBUG5 said:


> Ahh cool thx!!!
> 
> I'm assuming his other 2 bks in the series are as well? ...Girl who played with Fire, and Hornet's Nest...
> ^anyone? THX!


All 3 have it.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

The Steve Jobs biography has it.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Vicki G. said:


> All 3 have it.


*^Thx!!!! *


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

gdae23 said:


> The Steve Jobs biography has it.


I've got this and didn't even know x-ray was enabled on it. Is there a way to tell easily which book has this feature? The Amazon web page for this book doesn't mention it.
TBH, I wasn't even aware of an x-ray feature. I guess my K3 can use it. I'd better try and find out more about it.


----------



## ChrisInAfrica (Oct 8, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is an x-ray enables book? Maybe someone can post a link where more info is available?

Chris


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I was wondering what the heck the xray feature was as I saw that on the Amazon site - glad to know I probably wouldn't use it anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ChrisInAfrica said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is an x-ray enables book? Maybe someone can post a link where more info is available?
> 
> Chris


It's a feature available on the Kindle Touch -- provides info on characters and places in the book. . .check out the product page at Amazon. . .I think there's a video.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

The x-ray feature lists every location in the book where a character or place is mentioned. A list shows up with a short excerpt from the book so you have the context. You could use it, for instance, to find the first time in a book that a character appears, or to quickly check every reference to a character.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I was glad to see that Stephen King's new book 11/22/63 has X-Ray.  It's the first book I'm reading on my new Touch!


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

I can see how it would be useful for non-fiction books. But fiction--not so much.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I find it helpful in the fiction book I'm reading.  I can imagine it being helpful in any book (fiction or non) that has a lot of characters and/or detail.  Any time you would think "now who was that, again?", or "where did I read about that place?".

Maybe it depends on how good your memory for detail is.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

sosha said:


> It works great in the Song of Fire and Ice series (Game of Thrones). There are a lot of characters in the story, and I've used it more than once to answer the question "who the heck is that"


It didn't seem to be available on Game of Thrones for me - at least the first book didn't have it, haven't checked the others.

I'm bad with names so x-ray should be really handy for me, especially with books that have a lot of characters like Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the 4 book bundle of Game of Thrones and it doesn't have X-ray .  The 5th book has it.


----------



## lizardbeth (Jan 23, 2010)

How is the xray different than what was previously called.... was it, 'find'?? Seems like I could do this with my kindle 3, see every example where a name shows up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It"s a lot more than just a list of where characterrs appear, that's the minimal applicatuon of it.  More about it here.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From the Touch product page:



> X-Ray
> For Kindle Touch, Amazon invented X-Ray - a new feature that lets customers explore the "bones of the book." With a single tap, readers can see all the passages across a book that mention ideas, fictional characters, historical figures, places or topics that interest them, as well as more detailed descriptions from Wikipedia and Shelfari, Amazon's community-powered encyclopedia for book lovers.
> 
> Amazon built X-Ray using its expertise in language processing and machine learning, access to significant storage and computing resources with Amazon S3 and EC2, and a deep library of book and character information. The vision is to have every important phrase in every book.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

lizardbeth said:


> How is the xray different than what was previously called.... was it, 'find'?? Seems like I could do this with my kindle 3, see every example where a name shows up.


It also has a list of locations and other common terms used throughout the book, chapter, or page. I think it's like the "book extras" from Selfari.


----------

